# افضل الطرق لوضع المكياج



## شمس قمر (27 يناير 2012)

افضل الطرق لوضع المكياج لتكونى اكثر اثاره







صديقاتى الجميلات فى المنتدى الراقى دائما عاملين ايه يابنات و ايه اخر اخباركم عن احدث 

الطرق فى وضع المكياج ياترى بتعرفوا تضعوا المكياج لانفسكم بحرفيه عامة تابعونى من خلال

الشرح التالى سأعلمكم كيفية اختيار الخامات و الالوان و كيفية وضعها لتكونوا اكثر اثاره من هنا


makeup online course cameleer Care Since The Working Women


لتطبيق افضل طرق المكياج التى تناسب لون شعرك و طريقة تسرحته


makeup online course Best Free Makeup Edges

تعرفى على كيفية اختيار الالوان المناسبه للون بشرتك لتكونى اكثر جاذبيه و ذات طله مميزه



makeup online course Women's Fashion Advices & Style Kinds


مع تمنياتى للجميع بقضاء اسعد الاوقات بالمنتدى

ولا تبخلوا عليا بالرد









​


----------



## tjarksa (27 يناير 2012)

*رد: افضل الطرق لوضع المكياج*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

